# Jackson, Michigan RPG'ers?



## kristov (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks like I am about to move away from my wonderful group of fellow roleplayers here in Houston, TX to move up to the winter wonderland of Michigan.

Are there any prominent groups of roleplayers up in Jackson, Michigan? I figure there are some in Lansing and Ann Arbor because both of those are college towns - but ill be stuck in Jackson.

I thought id add a little about myself - Im 29 years old, married and a friend of mine who also games is around 34 years old and single. Im a professional and moving for my job and I also have 1 year of college left towards my degree which I am pursuing at the same time. I dont play Larps and the like.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2003)

Moved to Gamers Seeking Gamers.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey, I moved recently from near Houston to Detroit.  Have fun!  There's lots of gaming if you move a little east, but Jackson isn't that big of a place relatively speaking.  Good luck!


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Feb 8, 2003)

*Odd Houston exodus, eh?*

Like Josh and yourself, I recently moved from Houston to the Detroit area. I'm living in Davison, which is about 10 miles east of Flint. The only gaming groups I've found have been LARPs, and like you I'm not that into that.

I don't know. If there were a central location maybe, but we're all strung out up here, 90 minutes from everywhere.


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Ann Arbor, MI here. We have a guy that games with us, and he lives in Jackson...You may have to drive the 45 minutes to game...There ain't nothing out there...I heard the prisoners game alot though, but that might be a rough crowd ( " What do you mean I failed my saving throw!!! prisoner proceeds to beat other prisoner while others roll dice and laugh. )


----------

